# Another project (I am outta my mind)



## Patrick62 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I have started. This is completely crackers. Let me explain:

I am the "tinkerer". I have built a couple of "buggies" in the past, and now have taken one apart to create something else. It is the "something else" part.

What I am going to build is a front loader. Oh boy.... this is gonna be fun:jawdrop: 

Okay, I have a functional 2.6 mitsu out of a caravan. Engine runs well. transaxle leaks, and will be fixed. I had this combo hooked to a Datsun divorced T/C. Homebrew driveshafts to a pair of Toyota front axles. All of this was on a jeep frame, with a homemade body. Like a tank, I had this thing into some places!! Okay.... now the current scheme:

Strong frame is in order. I am going to make that out of grader blade. I have a ample supply on hand. Same drivetrain. This time I will hook up the 4wheel steering (might be funner this way). The hydraulic parts is going to be the biggest expense. Might as well go nuts... the usual front loader controls, and then a lever for a rear up/down thing. Could be used to help slid logs, could also bolt on a ripper tooth, whatever. I probably make several things to hook on the front. Forks... check. Bucket large enough to move snow... check.
Maybe a open mesh to load firewood with..... Hmmmm.

I have a old pump already and today I spun it around a bit. Way too much flow but it turns the right direction. 38 rotations of the pump for 1 gallon of oil. 1200 rpm and 31 1/2 GPM ??? Might be a little much, no?? I figure it was designed for a 540 rpm PTO (14.2) which is a little more believable for the 3/4 inlet and 1/2 outlet. If I could gear it down it probably work fine.

Thoughts?? Ideas?? Go ahead, I have probably already heard it!!!  

-Pat


----------



## SkwerlBurger (Mar 1, 2008)

*My thought is...*

go for it!


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 8, 2008)

Whats the hold up?


----------



## Patrick62 (Mar 9, 2008)

beerman6 said:


> Whats the hold up?



It is amazing how a regular job can get in the way of projects.
Today (a off day  ) I managed to get some grader blade cut loose, and am about ready to start fitting things together. It is gonna a bit crude, but "functional".

-Pat


----------

